# Badges Gone



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok, I got sick of cleaning dirt from between the bonnet rings, they had to go.

Removed using the suggested flossing method no problems, the sticky foam tape came off really easy no need for solvents.

I also removed the rear TTS but opted to keep the rear rings for now.

Any ideas how the TTS bade comes away from the grille?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Removing the rings make it look so much meaner!


----------



## gixerste (Dec 13, 2010)

I took all the badges off my TT S Line except for the Quattro badge on the grill as I told,that you have to take the grill off to get access to the clips that hold it on


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks much better,never liked them on the bonnet.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Not for me - i like the look of the Audi rings on the bonnet and its a something the designers obviously wanted to make a statement about. Also like the TTS badge on the back. doesn't make sense to me, its like your ashamed. If it were a Bentley, Ferrari or Aston would you still do it?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rings shouldnt be on the bonnet - much cleaner looking now.
But it's not a Ferrari or Aston so it doesn't matter!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Rings shouldnt be on the bonnet - much cleaner looking now.
> But it's not a Ferrari or Aston so it doesn't matter!


Each to their own i suppose. Why shouldn't the rings be on the bonnet? Stripping away any car's badges doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## gixerste (Dec 13, 2010)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Not for me - i like the look of the Audi rings on the bonnet and its a something the designers obviously wanted to make a statement about. Also like the TTS badge on the back. doesn't make sense to me, its like your ashamed. If it were a Bentley, Ferrari or Aston would you still do it?


 If IMHO it made the lines of the car cleaner and left no holes then yes


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Rings shouldnt be on the bonnet - much cleaner looking now.
> But it's not a Ferrari or Aston so it doesn't matter!


Agreed, much cleaner now.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I like the look of the rings on the bonnet and see it as a feature of the car

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Looks a bit like those Chinese fakes you see on top gear without the badges.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Will always divide the room :-*

Now I am gonna stick a load of stickers down the door and paint the bonnet matte black...

or not :lol:

S badges are gone because I do quite enjoy luring in those angry tdi bmw owners :lol:


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Was it as easy as using floss to slide between bodywork and badge, and then using a damp cloth to wipe away the residue?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

yeah dead easy.

I used dry tea towel to just rub the tape off, it comes off no problem


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Sounds good, it's always been a lot more difficult with other cars I have had.

31 days till I can do this to mine!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TTimi said:


> Was it as easy as using floss to slide between bodywork and badge, and then using a damp cloth to wipe away the residue?


Playing hot air on it first using a hair dryer helps to soften the glue and makes it a lot easier to get through with the floss. Just don't let the neighbours see you doing it or they will say you have a hairdresser's car. :lol: 
Also I used methylated spirits to remove the residue glue once the badge is off.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Yeah all my other cars were older so had to use bug and tar remover on the residue, which got it off very well.

But as the TT will be new, maybe the glue will be easier to get off?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't like the Audi rings very much - they are designed too big on most Audi models and the front grills would look much more contemporary if they were reduced in size, even with Audi's current love of big grills. For me, the rings on the bonnet of the mark 3 are a statement by the designers to take the car away from the mark 2 and toward the R8. Yeh, it's not an Aston but you wouldn't take the rings off the R8 bonnet to put them on the grill. Actually probably someone would.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## General (Nov 24, 2015)

It looks like a fake Audi or even worse a Toyota


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Best place for the rings are on the grill,classic Audi styling.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

leopard said:


> Best place for the rings are ...


Wondered how you would finish that sentence...!  :wink:


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

leopard said:


> Best place for the rings are on the grill,classic Audi styling.


time for a change.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mr R said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Best place for the rings are ...
> ...










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

:lol: [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yeah I like the front, I'll think about it as soon as my black rings are ruined, but keep the rear rings! at least only them..


----------

